# free giant osage with burls



## davduckman2010 (Nov 9, 2014)

got a guy that was looking for some table slabs game over and said he had a couple of osage trees he was going to cut down both of them and burn amd they are hugh. so I went over to check them out and here they are. I offered 2 slabs of duckwood and hes going to give me all but the tops in trade . don't know if these are eye burls or just funky tumers but the trees are giants and hes going to load them on the trailor for me also. real nice guy ya think

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

Duck it's hard to know whether it has eye burl or not but I bet it will be superb. You're going to have a long line for that stuff how does one get inline?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

Duck be careful looks like you might have some barbed wire in that tree in deep. Not sure but see a couple tell-tale signs of it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 9, 2014)

Should be great looking pieces in there !!! Nice grab Duck !!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Duck it's hard to know whether it has eye burl or not but I bet it will be superb. You're going to have a long line for that stuff how does one get inline?


you just did your number 1. ---hes dropping them soon

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 9, 2014)

That will be a nightmare to mill... but those burls look like a sack of gold hanging off the tree.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2014)

Really nice, Duck. Keep me in mind. More importantly, though, coat that stuff 100x faster and better than you otherwise would. Osage burl moves and twists and cracks more than California Pepper Tree! Coat, recoat, and recoat!!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

SENC said:


> Osage burl moves and twists and cracks more than California Pepper Tree!



Henry have you ever had osage burl? I can't imagine anything moving more than CPT. Not doubting you it's just that osage is dern stable. I realize burl is a whole different animal but this is still surprising to hear.


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice grab! It'll be interesting to see what comes out of that tree! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

Put me in line!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Henry have you ever had osage burl? I can't imagine anything moving more than CPT. Not doubting you it's just that osage is dern stable. I realize burl is a whole different animal but this is still surprising to hear.


It puckers up like a fat kid eating a lemon.

These pics probably don't fully show the movement. The big piece was sealed with AS when cut a little over a year ago. It's lines were pretty straight. It is now bowed and puckered. It has been sitting in my shop since. The small piece was initially processed the same, but since it was smaller I cleaned it up about 6 months ago and had someone try to kiln dry and stabilize it for me. It had very clean lines, smooth edges, and no open eyes when it left. I had another piece that came back worse and I chunked.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

Man that stuff reminds me of california pepper tree. 

When it finally stops moving what did you do with it cast it? Was that the stuff Shadetree had? I wish it were possible to mix up a batch of aluminite that was a dead ringer for the color but then when you stabilize it that will change the color. And you don't want to stabilize before casting. It's a dilemma. I suppose you could stabilize a small piece, *then* try to match the resin color to that then cast and stab the rest. 

Have you worked any of it yet?


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2014)

No. I actually just pulled that smaller piece out of a box I have for @Bigdrowdy1. I figured someone who makes calls with smaller barrels than reelfoots could give it a try. I'm going to give the big piece some more time before processing it to see what is useful.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 9, 2014)

OH my that piece is gnarly to the point of being awesome.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Duck be careful looks like you might have some barbed wire in that tree in deep. Not sure but see a couple tell-tale signs of it.


ya there on a old farm property line might have to lose a few feet. if I find any


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> It puckers up like a fat kid eating a lemon.
> 
> These pics probably don't fully show the movement. The big piece was sealed with AS when cut a little over a year ago. It's lines were pretty straight. It is now bowed and puckered. It has been sitting in my shop since. The small piece was initially processed the same, but since it was smaller I cleaned it up about 6 months ago and had someone try to kiln dry and stabilize it for me. It had very clean lines, smooth edges, and no open eyes when it left. I had another piece that came back worse and I chunked.
> 
> ...



That is very typical of Osage Burl, been there with a dozen pieces and had to throw them all away, too bad beautiful wood until it drys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TMAC (Nov 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> And you don't want to stabilize before casting.


Kevin what happens if you stabilize first. I was planning to try that but you may save me some trouble if you've already tried that.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 10, 2014)

This is the 1 piece I have left, been sitting here for 10 months waxed, started out as a 4x4x10 now a 3x3x8 1/2 and wasted, don't even know why I have kept it, looks like fire wood to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

Joe throw it in the next box coming this way and I will tinker with it casting and stabilizing and see what gives. Maybe I can come up with something for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

TMAC said:


> Kevin what happens if you stabilize first. I was planning to try that but you me save me some trouble if you've already tried that.



Keep in mind I have only cast a few times there are others here with tons more experience than me when it comes to doing both casting and stabilizing a piece. I have stabilized plenty of pieces but only done both to a few pieces. If you stabilize a 'voidy' piece first the dried resin is going to prevent the casting material from entering into many of the voids especially the smaller areas. If the piece is cast first, the voids are able to be fully flooded with the casting material, and then stabilizing the wood is not hindered by the presence of the cast material.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Joe throw it in the next box coming this way and I will tinker with it casting and stabilizing and see what gives. Maybe I can come up with something for you.



Your box of Ironwood and peanuts is already headed your way my friend, I'll get another started, save me some pieces that can be turned into boxes to be used as urns if you will, we are not there yet but I can see it coming unfortunately. In MHO the your Flame would be a beautiful lasting tribute to a hell of a lady.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

Joe I'm honored you want a piece of FBE for her. I will consciously be looking for that special piece each time I go out. Honestly you should probably be deciding who you want to turn it now so I can get it to him or her to be rough turned asap. Even if you don't need it for a year or 3 or more it's best to start the process now. I intend to build our caskets pretty soon I may need mine anytime frankly (as might anyone) and my wife insists on having a matching one. She seems to think I need to build hers before I am laid to rest in mine.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow! Didn't realize hedge got that big that far north!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

Anybody try boiling or steaming like Dean jordan??


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Joe I'm honored you want a piece of FBE for her. I will consciously be looking for that special piece each time I go out. Honestly you should probably be deciding who you want to turn it now so I can get it to him or her to be rough turned asap. Even if you don't need it for a year or 3 or more it's best to start the process now. I intend to build our caskets pretty soon I may need mine anytime frankly (as might anyone) and my wife insists on having a matching one. She seems to think I need to build hers before I am laid to rest in mine.



Thanks Kevin but she has always told the kids the she wants to be put in 5 little boxes so that all the kids and I could always have her with us so it's flat I need if that can work for you, I have no idea how big they need to be guess much as I hate it that I need to do a little research Guess I need to find me a little people around here somewhere so I don't have to do the research because I'm not looking forward to it but you gotta do what you gotta do. Thanks


----------



## DKMD (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear you're doing urn research, Joe. I did a little digging when our dog's demise became apparent, and the number I kept finding was 1 cubic inch of space for each pound of live weight. Let's hope that's info you don't need for a long time!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

Keller I had assumed urn but as he pointed out he needs to make 5 small boxes.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Sorry to hear you're doing urn research, Joe. I did a little digging when our dog's demise became apparent, and the number I kept finding was 1 cubic inch of space for each pound of live weight. Let's hope that's info you don't need for a long time!



Lets hope not!


----------



## elnino (Nov 15, 2014)

tree looks big and straight you consider making bow blanks from the non burl parts? i don't know the size you would need but that is a huge osage!!!


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

elnino said:


> tree looks big and straight you consider making bow blanks from the non burl parts? i don't know the size you would need but that is a huge osage!!!


Funny you say that, I was thinking the same thing. Making a bow is a bucket list thing for me, though I've never really studied it nor started any research or prep. I bet you're right, though, you'd probably need a tree this size.


----------

